# Mountain Whitefish



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok, I want to knock a couple of species off of my list of fish to catch this year and a whitefish is at the top. I know they are in the Weber but does anybody have some tips on where to find them and what to use? Thanks guys.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

They are all over in most of the High Uinta Lakes. We catch them at Trial. And we hike from Trial. To alot of lakes above there. We camp in the wilderness and hit alot of lakes in the High Uintahs that are not over fished because they are quit a hike.
We usually do good with Rapala Count downs in, Brook, Brown, Or rainbow. And have lots of luck on them also with Varius color of Foxxee Jigs. However Blue fox stopped making the Foxxe jig, but you can still pick some up at Fish Tech and Wal-mart. Fish Tech has alot of them left.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I usually get alot on bead headed prince nymphs in the weber!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

flyfisher_1984 said:


> Ok, I want to knock a couple of species off of my list of fish to catch this year and a whitefish is at the top. I know they are in the Weber but does anybody have some tips on where to find them and what to use? Thanks guys.


I know there is a big population around the taggarts area and always hear of them being caught between Echo and Rockport.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> They are all over in most of the High Uinta Lakes. We catch them at Trial. And we hike from Trial. To alot of lakes above there. We camp in the wilderness and hit alot of lakes in the High Uintahs that are not over fished because they are quit a hike.
> We usually do good with Rapala Count downs in, Brook, Brown, Or rainbow. And have lots of luck on them also with Varius color of Foxxee Jigs. However Blue fox stopped making the Foxxe jig, but you can still pick some up at Fish Tech and Wal-mart. Fish Tech has alot of them left.


Lakecity,
Are you sure you are talking about mountain whitefish or grayling? They look a little alike but I have spent a lifetime in the Uintas and have never caught a whitefish in a high Uinta lake. I have caught them in some of the Uinta streams a little lower down but never in the high lakes. If you really want to catch a mountain whitefish the Weber is the place to go. Just bounce a small fly or rock roller, a meal worm or salmon egg ( in the sections where bait is allowed) along the bottom. Usually about 80% or better of the fish I catch "nymphing" the Weber are mountain whitefish. And the Middle Weber (between Rockport and Echo reservoirs hold some surprisingly big (16 to 20 inches) whitefish.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Middle Weber! If fly fishing use prince nymphs. If spin fishing use small small spinners.
Good Luck!


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys  . I'll head up there Friday after my last final and see what I can do.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

According to the DWR you can catch them in the Provo, Weber and Blacksmith Fork Rivers. The article also mentioned the Blacks Fork Drainage in the Uintas. My father caught a 20+ inch (I thought it was 24 inches but I can't remember exactly) mountain whitefish in the Green 2 years ago. It really surprised our guide. He quickly released it without thinking anything about a possible record. The state record is only over 21 1/2 inches (Deer Creek) and the catch and release record is 24 inches (Weber). That was the biggest fish of the trip.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/news/06-11/whitefish.php


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Well after reading a report of somebody catching quite a few nice sized whitefish on Blacksmith Fork I decided to head up there. In 3 hours I landed 7 Browns and lost 2 others. The guy said in his report that more than nearly all of the fish he caught were whites. Is there a place up there that is better for them than others or a better time of day? I really want to get one checked off of my list.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Weber river chamios caddis nymphed deep you won't be able to keep them off. If you fish bait dead drift a worm and you will pick some up. This one should be an easy one to cross off your list.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

They are fun to catch, but are not the best looking fish. When you hook one, they fight really hard. They look like a trout when fighting you, but they will look like a carp or sucker when you get one in. Surprisingly, they don't taste bad at all. Just fillet them and skin them.


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

There are plenty of them in the western lower half of the Uintas, in the Bear River drainage. My dad caught some flyfishing the little bear river up near Little Lyman Lake.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

campfire said:


> Lakecitypirate said:
> 
> 
> > They are all over in most of the High Uinta Lakes. We catch them at Trial. And we hike from Trial. To alot of lakes above there. We camp in the wilderness and hit alot of lakes in the High Uintahs that are not over fished because they are quit a hike.
> ...


I have never caught a whitefish either in any of the High Uintah Lakes that I frequent!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree that whitefish seem to be a little more plentiful in the north slope streams. I have personally caught them in the Bear as high as Bear River Lodge and in the Blacks Fork even a little higher I think, but not in any of the higher lakes. I have heard of them in Meeks Cabin Res. but I have never really fished there so I don't know personally.


----------

